# Books on IUI?



## Flopsybunny (Nov 14, 2011)

Can anyone recommend any books about IUI other than the Zita West book?  Or any really good websites?  I'll have my first IUI cycle in January so want to swot up on it before then.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

This is a very informative iui guide... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0


----------



## Flopsybunny (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks Tony.  That's a great guide. Now I just want to read the same thing in seven different places - not at all obsessed with minutiae here   Comes from working with loads of doctors and scientists I guess, even if I'm not one myself.


----------

